# I left Michaels with tears in my eyes



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.

Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.  

(Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

The people in that knitting dept. have no ideas about what you need, yarn info, etc. They just hand you a skein... Go somewhere else (or go on-line) where they know what they have and surely what to use.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I like her yarns. Her Everyday yarn wears well without pilling, and has a soft cottony feel to it. I like her sport weight Garden yarn too, the gloves I made with that a few years ago are holding up beautifully.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I have made several things using Deborah Norville yarns. I like her sock yarns. I have 2 pair of socks, a shrug and a shawl that I've made with Norville yarns. I also have a couple Deborah Norville circular needles. They are wood, not bamboo, and have a nice finish and sharp points that work nice whether knitting lace or a basic stocking stitch pattern.


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

Knitpicks has some nice online choices. My printer does not work right now so Michael's online coupons do not help me and it is frustrating.


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

vpatt said:


> Knitpicks has some nice online choices. My printer does not work right now so Michael's online coupons do not help me and it is frustrating.


if you have a smart phone, you can download their coupons and they scan it at the register.


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

I feel your pain! The selection at my local Michael's stores seems to get smaller all the time. Our two new Hobby Lobby stores have disappointingly small yarn sections too. 
I have had good luck with online shopping.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? I really like to work with the "I Love This Yarn" acrylics, because they're soft and come in a wide array of solids and variegated colors. This yarn can also be ordered on the internet.  Best wishes!


----------



## RebeccaVM (Aug 14, 2012)

I have made several projects with Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn" and I do love the yarn. Beautiful colors and I like the feel of the yarn...sosososo soft!!


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


Shirl, girl i feel your pain!
For ages and ages i felt like the "last knitter on the planet". My husband used to ask me why I bothered to knit if nobody else did! That was in the early 1990's in Florida. Thank the Lord, the internet, and an upsurge in interest in knitting has brought knitting back from the edge of extinction! 
If there are no good yarn sources locally, I would suggest ordering some sample cards from Knit Picks. I haven't checked in a while, but they used to sell them for less than it would cost to drive to a well stocked yarn shop😄.
Pick your most likely yarn fibers ( wool, or cotton blend etc) and then figure out what weights you'd like. I'd be ordering sock weight sample cards and probably lace weight. You might want worsted or DK. Having the yarn samples right in front of me always makes it so much easier to pick colors etc.
I'm suggesting Knit Picks for several reasons. Free shipping if you order $50. 
Good selection of fibers, weights, colors, some free patterns, some low cost patterns, and knitting books are generally 40% off.

Dry your tears honey....you will get through this!!


----------



## wiremysoul (Dec 4, 2012)

Knit picks has some gorgeous yarn on clearance right now too. Full Circle recycled wool in worsted and bulky for only $5.19 per 100g. And various sock as well for good prices. If I hadn't just ordered from Mary Maxim last week I'd be buying!


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very good advice. I think the knitpicks sample cards are about a dollar. Their prices are good, yarn is good, patterns are good, customer service is good. What more to you want since your husband is willing to increase your stash!!!



Knitcrazydeborah said:


> Shirl, girl i feel your pain!
> For ages and ages i felt like the "last knitter on the planet". My husband used to ask me why I bothered to knit if nobody else did! That was in the early 1990's in Florida. Thank the Lord, the internet, and an upsurge in interest in knitting has brought knitting back from the edge of extinction!
> If there are no good yarn sources locally, I would suggest ordering some sample cards from Knit Picks. I haven't checked in a while, but they used to sell them for less than it would cost to drive to a well stocked yarn shop😄.
> Pick your most likely yarn fibers ( wool, or cotton blend etc) and then figure out what weights you'd like. I'd be ordering sock weight sample cards and probably lace weight. You might want worsted or DK. Having the yarn samples right in front of me always makes it so much easier to pick colors etc.
> ...


----------



## CKnits (Jan 28, 2011)

I too often leave the chain stores without new yarns. Hobby Lobby has a little more variety though. <sigh>


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

We just got a new Michaels in our area and they have very little in the yarn dept. They use to carry a lot of nice patterns booklets but they only had a few of the large knitting books. Raverly has reviews on all the yarns that I have found very helpful before ordering yarns. I buy online and have been pleased with the yarn I have purchased.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Learn to buy on the internet. There are so many yarns out there it boggles the mind. Sign up to receive catalogs, too, because you can browse them when away from your computer. There is a world of fibers, weights, colors, everything you could possibly want in the way of yarn and as much as you want, too. It always irked me that Joanns never had enough of any one yarn to make anything, basically, just samples. They seem to think all that is knitted is scarves. But the internet has everything including videos of just about anything you can think to ask including, even, KP!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

knit picks has nice sock & fingering yarn. the prices aren't too bad. (at least to me they aren't) i also buy off and on at the knitting warehouse website.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry for your experience, but you are not alone regarding Michaels, sadly
I like DN yard. I used her Everyday for a scarf for my GS and a vest for my GGS. Washing well. I love her Serenity and Serenity Garden for my socks and bought Chunky for bedroom socks for the men in my life for Christmas (all 8 of them). Not sure how they will wash but I found it easy to work with. Has almost a chenille feel to it. 
Hope this helps with your selection


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

KnitterNatalie said:


> Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? I really like to work with the "I Love This Yarn" acrylics, because they're soft and come in a wide array of solids and variegated colors. This yarn can also be ordered on the internet. Best wishes!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: my Michaels has a very poor supply of yarn however our Hobby Lobby has 4 long rows of beautiful yarn.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

I love Deborah Norville yarn...is soft and easy to work with....try it


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

knitwit549 said:



> if you have a smart phone, you can download their coupons and they scan it at the register.


Unfortunately I have a -not so smart phone-..... you could barely see that it was a coupon when I took a photo of it as they suggested.....I don't know if my kindle would work for that...hmmm


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

If you have a Joann's near you, you can use Michael, AC Moore, Hobby Lobby and Ben Franklin coupons their. I the yarn isn't on sale you can use all the coupons at the same time for all you items. You can also sign up at the store to get your coupon book mailed to you and also if you go by fabric, you can ask them for a fashion book (I think that is what its called) and on the back, it has several 50 and 40% coupons their. I don't know about ordering online as I do not do that yet.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

I think many of the Michaels stores have downsized their yarn departments. Try Joanns or Hancock. They both carry the Deborah Norville lines.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Walmart's is the same. Yarn selections are getting smaller.


----------



## mmorris (Sep 5, 2013)

Didn't know that JoAnn's sold yarn. Will check there the next time I'm in the area. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

iShirl said:


> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


I love Deborah Norville yarns. It's very soft and has a good feel. I've made a sweater and socks


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> I think many of the Michaels stores have downsized their yarn departments. Try Joanns or Hancock. They both carry the Deborah Norville lines.


I've just returned from a visit to Portland Oregon and visited both Michaels and Joann's several times. The selection at Joann's was bigger and better.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

The manager at the new Joanns told me that if they have several stores in an area, then one will carry more yarn, another more fabric and so forth. He said if I was looking for something in particular that he would do some research and let me know where I should focus my search


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Shop online at some of the really nice places.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

mmorris said:


> Didn't know that JoAnn's sold yarn. Will check there the next time I'm in the area. Thanks for the suggestion!


Boy will you be surprised! If it like the superstore near me the yarn dept is almost as big as the fabric dept.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

tvarnas said:


> Boy will you be surprised! If it like the superstore near me the yarn dept is almost as big as the fabric dept.


which store? I feel like a road trip.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> I feel your pain! The selection at my local Michael's stores seems to get smaller all the time. Our two new Hobby Lobby stores have disappointingly small yarn sections too.
> I have had good luck with online shopping.


Online shopping for me...none of our stores carry a nice selection of yarns including JoAnn Fabrics, Wal-Mart, Michael's and Hobby Lobby. 
If I go looking I come home with nothing and then I'm in a fowl mood. I order online and have more of a selection to pick from and I'm happy.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> which store? I feel like a road trip.


Chicago western suburbs. Kinda long road trip for you!!


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah, especially with the road construction on I55. It took me forever to get through Kankakee the last time I was up that way.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

online shopping


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> Yeah, especially with the road construction on I55. It took me forever to get through Kankakee the last time I was up that way.


Since you're in the mood for a road trip....
I've heard that the Yarn Barn of Kansas is a good place for yarnaholics. It might be an easier drive?


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

Also, about Michaels, their quantity and variety of inventory seems to depend a lot on their location and proximity to other craft stores. I have 3 Michaels within 20 minutes of my house. The one that has a Joann's next door has a very small yarn aisle that is poorly maintained. The one that has a Joann's about 3 blocks away also has a small selection. The one where there is no other craft store in the entire town is absolutely wonderful, almost always fully stocked, even during a sale week, with many more brands and colors available than the other locations. I was able to get an afghan's worth of yarn, 20 skeins, all the same dye lot there when it was on sale for 60% off! Just saying, it might be worth popping your head through the door next time you're on a road trip and see if a different Michael's has a better selection.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

I've learned to buy on line. Our LYS is rude, Michael's has next to nothing, AC Moore is close behind, no local Hobby Lobby but the one I have visited was no better than Michael's for selection.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

copper wire-n- beads said:


> Yeah, especially with the road construction on I55. It took me forever to get through Kankakee the last time I was up that way.


Didn't know it was under construction. That would slow down a boring trip! (used to live on St. Louis years ago)


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

tvarnas said:


> Didn't know it was under construction. That would slow down a boring trip! (used to live on St. Louis years ago)


Me, too😄


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

mmorris said:


> The people in that knitting dept. have no ideas about what you need, yarn info, etc. They just hand you a skein... Go somewhere else (or go on-line) where they know what they have and surely what to use.


That is because that there is no staff for the knitting dept. Whoever is on the floor, will be your help. Nobody specializes in any dept, rarely.I worked for Michaels for 2 years in the frame shop,but I still had to work on the floor.If someone asked me about beading,I would have to help,even tho I don't do beading


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Michael's, JOann's, Hobby Lobby and AC Moore are NOT yarn shops. They are craft/fabric/floral/scrapbooking/home decor shops that offer everything, yet specialize in nothing. A REAL yarn shop may not be "cheap" but you'll find they know yarn, the know needles, they know crochet hooks...etc.. If you don't have a yarn shop near you there are fantastic websites with an array of goods to meet all needs.

We American's have fallen into this mentality (Thanks to the Big Box stores) that "one stop shopping" will meet the needs of all. That simply isn't true. 

I'm not going to find the perfect little black dress, a string of real pearls, fantastic shoes, groceries, electronics t hat meet my needs, bath and beauty products or yarns that meet my needs in ONE location.

If you have chosen to live in a rural or semi rural area, that is your choice but with that choice comes some "shopping restrictions". If you choose to live in a major city and deal with traffic, higher costs of living, higher crime rates and higher taxes you'll find the shopping options are expanded.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

thegrape said:


> I've learned to buy on line. Our LYS is rude, Michael's has next to nothing, AC Moore is close behind, no local Hobby Lobby but the one I have visited was no better than Michael's for selection.


Boy that statement "Our LYS is rude" really struck a chord with me....
We have a shop nearby that has an amazing- wonderful - MAGICAL inventory...truly the LYS from Heaven, except for one teensy, tiny, little problem. The owner is a witch. We all grit our teeth, try to stay out of her sight and NEVER EVER approach her with a question. If we have a problem - yarn with 10 or 20 knots, Addi interchangeables that failed...we go home and come back when she's not there! All of us local knitters are good customers and spend $$$ at her shop but she treats us like criminals. I will drive to another town to go to a different yarn shop - less well stocked but the owner and staff are angels. Well worth the extra drive!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Do you have any AC Moores near you? There was one near me when I lived in NJ that was great for yarn. It does sound like online is going to be your best choice, unfortunately. There are some great sites, but like you I prefer to shopping in person. Have you tried a Google search for stores in your area? Sometimes there are more stores available than you think, tucked away in unexpected areas.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


I have made a pretty unbiased scarf with the Deborah Norville sock yarn in the self striping pattern and it tend out nicely.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Go with Knit Picks. Their prices are reasonable even with the shipping and I love to knit with their yarns. You won't go wrong. Good weights, great colors. I haven't stopped at Michaels in years.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

My local Michaels seem to have gone to their own brand (Loops n Threads). Nice yarn that I've used for a couple of big projects that needed to be Acrylic. Only a few Joann's still have a good selection, including some Deborah Norville. Also, did you know that there were DN needles, including interchangeable circulars? I bought a six six and cord last time I was there.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I don't know how you can leave michaels empty handed. I always walk out with a bag of yarn. as for the emplyees I have found them to be very helpful. not all of them know exactly what it is you want but they can point you in the right direction.


iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

vpatt said:


> Knitpicks has some nice online choices. My printer does not work right now so Michael's online coupons do not help me and it is frustrating.


you can download their coupons to your cell phone and they will honor that at the store.


----------



## mamacass_2002 (Sep 20, 2011)

If you are near a Joann store, stop there. Their selection will not disappoint.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I don't understand this need to bash certain businesses. I for one happen to enjoy michaels and we are very happy to have them in our area. if you are not happy with your michaels then shop elsewhere but there is no need to put them down or their employees. most are paid minimum wage and you cannot expect them to know everything there is to know in a store that size with that many products available. whatever happened to the knitter doing their research before hand and then going into the store to buy what they need. in this day in age it is so much easier to go in prepared then it ever was when I was growing up. By the way. the emplyees in my michels are very helpful and if they do not know something they still try to help.


mmorris said:


> The people in that knitting dept. have no ideas about what you need, yarn info, etc. They just hand you a skein... Go somewhere else (or go on-line) where they know what they have and surely what to use.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I walked out of Michaels empty handed yesterday, too, funny; same story as yours except for the crying part. lol I couldn't even find any sock yarn. I actually went there to take a look at the metallic yarn for a scarf, but didn't buy any.
I thought their selection was poor this time. I like Joann's; I also order on line from Joann'ssometimes. They have a better selection.


----------



## patact (Jun 10, 2011)

If you have a smart phone, you can present the coupon via the phone, and they will accept.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Learn to buy on the internet. There are so many yarns out there it boggles the mind. Sign up to receive catalogs, too, because you can browse them when away from your computer. There is a world of fibers, weights, colors, everything you could possibly want in the way of yarn and as much as you want, too. It always irked me that Joanns never had enough of any one yarn to make anything, basically, just samples. They seem to think all that is knitted is scarves. But the internet has everything including videos of just about anything you can think to ask including, even, KP!


I agree, wholeheartedly. I buy almost all my yarn on the internet even though I have a big selection of stores in the Chicagoland area. I love WEBS, KnitPicks and Deramores. All have free shipment for orders over $50 and no sales tax. It's cheaper for me to buy on line than to shop in stores. I also love having that package arrive from Massachusetts or by royal post from England!!!

Karen


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I feel the same way about our Jo-Ann fabrics...they have limited supply and absolutely NO HELP for knitting questions...I have resorted to online shopping and i know ya can't feel it first....<sigh>


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

I only shop our local Michael's or Joann's when I need notions. Have been shopping ou LYS. Not really too local and online for some time. I like, Knit Picks, good yarn, patterns and great customer service. Also like Webs have made a few road trips to shop their sales. Recently tried Willows. Like the yarn and good customer service. They accidentally sent wrong color and after one email correct yarn was sent.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree. Joann's yarn department has grown. They actually have a much better selection than many other stores and it is steadily growing. I think their larger stores have the most. Years ago they had very little selection. Try them, they won't disappoint.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

Jo-Ann's in my area(Northern NH..the land that time forgot) is a brand new store and it is worse than before...they put in some crazy checkout line to speed it up and it crawls...and again no staff support for knitting.Also , the coupons are almost never what I want...things discounted already on sale............


----------



## cimiron (Feb 2, 2011)

I love knitpics, for most all of my yarns and needles, they stand behind there products and actual people at the end of the line


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

I hate that argument that we chose to live in a place w/out services...why shouild we be punished....I train dogs and to find local venues for that is also diffficult but I head waaaay north to Canada and it is fruitful...LOVE CANADA..except in winter...


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Our Michaels has a very nice yarn section, quite large actually. Our JoAnns has very little though and rarely do I find anything there. Norville yarns are nice, I like them and have not had any problems with them. Our Hobby Lobby selection is pretty good also. Knitpicks is always good.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

I've had those problems at Michaels also. Whenever I pick out a yarn and color,,,they never have enough of the same dye lot . Even when it's just a plain color and a baby blanket. Very frustrating. I've written emails and they don't seem to care.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm not saying you are being "punished" for choosing to live where you live. What I am saying is that rural areas typically do not have the shopping options that are available in more urban areas. Retailers typically do not go into areas with a smaller customer base. This is one of the drawbacks to living in a more rural area.

The same can be said of medical services. 

My parents initially retired to a very small town. As they got older their medical needs grew and they relocated to an area that had the specialists they needed.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I lover her sock yarns - don't have much experience with any of her other yarns


----------



## ChrisGV (Apr 5, 2013)

cbjlinda said:


> I don't know how you can leave michaels empty handed. I always walk out with a bag of yarn. as for the emplyees I have found them to be very helpful. not all of them know exactly what it is you want but they can point you in the right direction.


I'm at Michaels at least 3 times a month. Their Impeccable brand is not as nice as it was a few years ago, but I find others that are great. I love their loops and threads sock yarn with cashmere and they also have Patons sock yarn. I've used Deborah Norville and that also is nice.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

No one is bashing a business. It would be nice if you live in an area were there is a problem with the Michaels for the company to know about it. I for one was a manager of many stores and feedback from customers is your biggest friend. If no one addresses the problem it will never be solved and the business suffers accordingly. There are still plenty of customers out there who would prefer to touch and feel the product rather than purchase on line. So please don't be so sensitive !!!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

It's a shame you had that experience. But there might be hope in the future. An employee at my closest Michaels told me that they are a test market store for yarn and they beefed up their department a few months ago. It's pretty nice and their store brand has some decent yarns. So, if this store succeeds, maybe they will upgrade all of their yarn departments. Also, my two closest Joann's have increased their yarn departments by at least 50%. So I have no trouble spending money on yarn  You don't say exactly where you are in NY but maybe a little road trip would be worth the effort. All of my stores are in Amherst NY.


----------



## sritchie171 (Jul 3, 2013)

Try Knitting Warehouse. They have good prices, a pretty good variety, and decent shipping prices. Pretty quick shipping also.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

The Deborah Norville yarn is nice and comes in very an interesting multicolor palette. Try AC moore for a better yarn selection--and Joann's sells the Deborah Norville yarns.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

I have to agree with you about Michaels iShirl. I have gone twice this month and left both times with nothing. 
I have used Deborah Norville and like it.


----------



## motherdawg (Feb 13, 2011)

We have fabulous medical care....Mary hitchcock!


----------



## knittylady (Jun 12, 2011)

I know how you feel,I couldn't wait for the new hobby lobby to open [across the street],but when i went they have nothing that work with so i bought there brand and later heard bad reviews about them.My michaels has lots of yarn. thank god.I do shop online with joannes


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


Our AC Moore has Deborah Norville yarns and I've enjoyed working with them. Lovely selection of colors and, yes, it is soft. In our area, we were wondering for quite some time now if our local Michael's is going out of business because the yarn department is a mess. It's small with a poor selection, skeins lying about without labels, simple supplies no longer displayed. So often I've gone over there with their weekly coupons only to come out empty handed, too.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


I feel your pain. I don't go into Michael's unless I know there is a sale on the stuff I want.

If you every come to southern Ontario you could check out the Bernat Factory Outlet (they have a huge tent sale in August) and in the Toronto area there is a huge outlet store called Sew and Serge http://sewknit.ca/index.php?route=common/home
They have a huge selection of yarn.

Good luck on your yarn hunt.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


I was givin some Doborah Norville yarn and I made a short scarf from it. I liked it. Didn't have it split on me and I liked the color blends they had. I waiting for sales to buy more.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


I use Deborah Norville sock yarn all the time. Love the feel of it (bamboo along with the merino wool as well as nylon), for the price....you can't beat it. Often JoAnns has it on sale for under $3 per 50 gm skein.
Jane


----------



## Greeneyedleo49 (Dec 1, 2012)

I avoid Michaels like the plague! Poor yarn stock and the people there are of no help. Luckily we have a Joann's and a lovely LYS which has some beautiful yarns.


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

I have shopped Knit Picks for years, but there is the missed joy of putting your hands on it as you decide and buy that I always miss. Deb Norville yarn is of a good quality and works up nice. I also like many of Vanna's Choice as well.
I am lucky that there is a Joanns not that far away and they have many coupons frequently so this weekend I am armed with SIX 50% off item coupons, and one 20% all total purchase because it is educators' weekend and I am a retired teacher! I don't need the yarn, but I need some odds and ends too.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Try Pattern Works also. they have a lot of nice wool and wool blends. I can't use wool, alergic, put I know the yarns are very nice. For acrylics go to Redheart.com. They too have a sample card, used to be less than $20 , huge! has a sample of every yarn type and color they make. Here the only place I have found to by yarn is Wal Mart, they have shrunk their yarn to about 12 feet down from alomost 32 in the last year. I emailed corporate, but.............we all know how that goes. Good luck .


----------



## tired n' cranky (Aug 2, 2011)

Take a look at Plymouth Encore, it comes in 3 wts,DK, worsted and chunky. Lots of colors, acrylic and wool blend, machine wash and dry and much nicer than Deborah Norville. Most LYS carry it but as with most yarn you can get it online.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

courier770 said:


> I'm not saying you are being "punished" for choosing to live where you live. What I am saying is that rural areas typically do not have the shopping options that are available in more urban areas. Retailers typically do not go into areas with a smaller customer base. This is one of the drawbacks to living in a more rural area.
> 
> The same can be said of medical services.
> 
> My parents initially retired to a very small town. As they got older their medical needs grew and they relocated to an area that had the specialists they needed.


Courier, you are so right about this but we live in a NY metro area of the Jersey Shore and have major medical centers that attract the best docs and countless places to buy yarn. However, our Michael's is drab looking, shelves a mess and limited supplies in yarns with staff that leave a lot to be desired. So many here on KP have found the same in their areas. I wonder if Michael's is on its way out?


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Do you have a Joanne's store? They have really improved on their yarn inventory. Lots more then Michael's. And Michael's yarn is always in the back corner of the store where the lighting is poor.


----------



## GrapeJam (Oct 4, 2011)

Why not take a look at Smiley's Yarn internet sale. They have a $50.00 minimum and a flat shipping rate. I go in with a friend when I only need a little (not too often though) as their yarns are so lovely.

http://www.smileysyarns.com/


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

I found a great selection of yarn at Jimmy Bean's Wool in Reno, NV. Go online and check out their list of yarns. I bet Norville will be there, along with many other popular brands and colors. I enjoyed my excursion.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I don't know about the Norvill yarns, but if you have an A.C. Moore's near you, they have a wonderful yarn department, with knowledgeable staff. They also have a section with large, comfortable chairs with women knitting and crocheting there every day, so you can ask them questions and they're happy to help you.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

crazy-dutch-lady said:


> I've had those problems at Michaels also. Whenever I pick out a yarn and color,,,they never have enough of the same dye lot . Even when it's just a plain color and a baby blanket. Very frustrating. I've written emails and they don't seem to care.


Michael's employees don't do any ordering for product, the whole system is supposedly computerized. So the store has no control what product or how much of it is sent.It was frustrating.I would straighten up the wool and knitting supplies every day,and there were empty slots sometimes for 6 -8 weeks.I do a lot of my yarn purchases on line.


----------



## lkirby (Oct 12, 2013)

I have a Michael's close by and a large JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby about 15 minutes away. I go to these places to 'look and feel' but there are never enough color choices. Then I go to the internet. They have it all!


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

knitwit549 said:


> if you have a smart phone, you can download their coupons and they scan it at the register.


Doesn't the phone company charge .75 to send the coupon to your phone??


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, do try the "Love" yarns available at Hobby Lobby. I use them for a lot of children's knits. Walmart has D. Norville yarns. Redheart has a yarn they call Love, used it for a prayer shawl, very, very nice and a good price.


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

I totally agree with you about Michaels, infact I have mentioned that before on KP. I do best on DBNY.com. They have sales going on everyday, and deep discounts on their yarn.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

knittnnana said:


> Do you have a Joanne's store? They have really improved on their yarn inventory. Lots more then Michael's. And Michael's yarn is always in the back corner of the store where the lighting is poor.


They have improved enormously in my area, too. I too often still have the problem of not enough skeins of the same dye lot to make what I want. There will be two to four dye lots of the color in the bin and by the time I sort through them I can find two or three of each but not the four or five that I might need.

Karen


----------



## Steeleye (Feb 26, 2012)

We were the last knitters on the planet for a LONG time and only now are we beginning to pick back up in popularity. Stores like Michael, Hobby Lobby, and AC Moore don't usually provide a wide selection of yarns. I almost always buy from the Internet, especially for special projects. The only thing I don't get is opportunity to "feel" the product. Then I order one skein - if I don't like the feel, I return it. I haven't been disappointed with return policies yet. I do have a few local knitting stores but I find their prices to be VERY HIGH!


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I love going to Joann! My favorite yarn is Vana White- Lion Brand. I do like Debra Norville also. I have noticed that the yarn selection at Michaels is getting smaller, also they items for cross stitch. I have never bought yarn on the internet but it sounds like it may be coming to that.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

If you have a Jo-Ann's near you, they have a much nicer selection than Michaels IMHO. Usually better sales, too. Michaels never seems to have yarn on sale any more except the ruffly scarf stuff.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I hit the jack pot last week at Joann! I had a coupon from the weekly add, one they send to my phone, and one from their App!


sharmend said:


> If you have a Jo-Ann's near you, they have a much nicer selection than Michaels IMHO. Usually better sales, too. Michaels never seems to have yarn on sale any more except the ruffly scarf stuff.


----------



## sgeitz (Sep 19, 2013)

I agree. They bring in all kinds of yarn in the beginning,put the small yarn stores out of business and then cut way down on their yarns. Walmart does the same thing with both the yarn and material. Suzy


----------



## knitzandknotz (Nov 11, 2011)

I can not recommend www.elann.com enough! I have been ordering from them for 15 years and have never been disappointed. They also give you credits for purchases to use towards future purchases. Their prices are wonderful and shipping is fast. Don't sweat the shipping fees, I hate paying them too but the yarn savings you get with elann far exceeds the shipping cost. While you may not be able to feel the yarn, they give you plenty of information to make a good decision.


----------



## retirednelda (May 8, 2012)

I almost always buy yarn from the internet, I don`t get to caress the yarn before buying but the prices and choices and customer service beats out any brick and mortar store.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

I think when it comes to yarn, it's a Catch 22. I think the majority or us would like to buy from local yarn shops but can't afford it. i mean when you get a 50% off coupon, why wouldn't you pay $2 for a skein of yarn. I am taking a little road trip on Sunday to a yarn shop & I hope I can purchase something!


sgeitz said:


> I agree. They bring in all kinds of yarn in the beginning,put the small yarn stores out of business and then cut way down on their yarns. Walmart does the same thing with both the yarn and material. Suzy


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Bucketknitter said:


> I agree, wholeheartedly. I buy almost all my yarn on the internet even though I have a big selection of stores in the Chicagoland area. I love WEBS, KnitPicks and Deramores. All have free shipment for orders over $50 and no sales tax. It's cheaper for me to buy on line than to shop in stores. I also love having that package arrive from Massachusetts or by royal post from England!!!
> 
> Karen


I'm in the Chicago area too and I agree with you. Rarely am I disappointed and the package is like getting a present!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

knitting2day said:


> I totally agree with you about Michaels, infact I have mentioned that before on KP. I do best on DBNY.com. They have sales going on everyday, and deep discounts on their yarn.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mersea (Sep 13, 2013)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


Michael's sucks! They are getting lower and lower in yarn and material.


----------



## cindy krebs (Apr 18, 2013)

i used to love Michaels for yarn and they even said they got in new stuff. I have bad knees so I had to walk all the way back to find nothing no new stuff and the yarn section was even smaller.. will not go to michaels anymore.. i am very very sad!!!


----------



## annieruok (Mar 11, 2013)

Not sure if you attended but put a note for next year. The Sheep and Fibre Festival in Rhinebeck NY is the place to go. It is in October. You can touch feel, learn and see everything. One of the nicest things about attending is seeing everybody with their knitted items, you get alot of ideas from other people that are at the show.

I have been going for about 5 years, never want to miss it.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

We all like to support local stores whenever we can, but I started shopping online for yarns when we moved to a rural area. I've had lovely success with WEBs and KnitPicks yarns. And Red Heart gets a lot of verbal abuse, but I've made many lovely things with it. Right now I'm wearing a sweater that is decades-old and still gets compliments every time I wear it. You are fortunate that your dear husband is so supportive. Most men probably would rather go to an automotive store, Harbor Freight, or Home Depot. Dry your tears, dear. Kiss your hubby and shop online. I hope the first thing you order is yarn for something nice for him!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

past said:


> I have made several things using Deborah Norville yarns. I like her sock yarns. I have 2 pair of socks, a shrug and a shawl that I've made with Norville yarns. I also have a couple Deborah Norville circular needles. They are wood, not bamboo, and have a nice finish and sharp points that work nice whether knitting lace or a basic stocking stitch pattern.


I've been happy with her yarns. I haven't tried her needles yet, so I was interested in your comments about them.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Our local JoAnne's, which downsized their yarn department two years ago to nearly nothing, has done a remodel and has tripled the yarn section. At the same time, they did away with their craft books (???). Perhaps crafts really are on the upswing again.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Why is it in these Stores ,no matter where in the world they are they seem to hire the same type of staff, they must have some kind of a written policy that is written in gold and on file in all their chains.


----------



## Maryanne E. Brown (Oct 23, 2013)

I see so many yarn shoppes in your area on line. Also, many alpaca farms where the people process, dye and spin their own yarn. I have stopped going to big chain stores and am only buying American made and from the small business people. Good luck.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I have the same complaint with the Michaels here in California. There just seems to be nothing. I usually have to go to Joanns their selection is a lot better than Michaels


----------



## maisom (Sep 30, 2013)

We have a Jo-Ann's Fabrics and Crafts in St. Louis! They have a wide variety of yarns. I quit going to Michaels too. They never had enough of one skein to complete a project.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

I use her sock yarn and like it.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

In my experience the staff issues at the craft stores like Michaels are the same as the issues I find at many other stores of all types. This younger generation has a totally different work ethic than older generations. They don't bother to learn anything about the products they are selling and don't care if you had a positive shopping experience. They don't have pride in what they do. They put in their 8 hrs and go home. Not all of them of course but more than before. I know this is off topic and makes me sound like an old fuddy duddy. I just think the service issues at the craft stores is pretty much the same as the issues at many other types of store, and it saddens me.


----------



## PuppyMom (May 2, 2012)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


I was disappointed with Michael's as well. You are correct in that their selection is very limited. My problem is that none of them seem to know anything about the Warm Up Project. Every Michaels store is supposed to have a bin in which to donate the project warm up pieces but when I presented them with my bag of warm up pieces they didn't have any idea what I was talking about when I presented them with my bag of Warm Up pieces. As far as the Deborah Norville yarn is concerned, although I have bought some of her Serenity Gardens sock yarn recently I still haven't used it, mainly because I'm not up to challenging myself in making my first pair of socks. However it does look beautiful is soft and otherwise very yummy.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

vjh1530 said:


> In my experience the staff issues at the craft stores like Michaels are the same as the issues I find at many other stores of all types. This younger generation has a totally different work ethic than older generations. They don't bother to learn anything about the products they are selling and don't care if you had a positive shopping experience. They don't have pride in what they do. They put in their 8 hrs and go home. Not all of them of course but more than before. I know this is off topic and makes me sound like an old fuddy duddy. I just think the service issues at the craft stores is pretty much the same as the issues at many other types of store, and it saddens me.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
I get annoyed with the younger generation at times but find it especially troubling in the health care field and know we are in big trouble as we approach becoming senior citizens.
But this a different topic...


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Sometimes I feel like I've outgrown Michaels unless I'm looking for an acrylic or dish towel cotton. I feel your disappointment.


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

i got feed up with michaels and now get all my yarn at jo anns or on line.


----------



## sdsimi (Feb 23, 2013)

My Joanns has a better yarn selection than the Michaels store near me. However,I use my local yarn stores when ever possible because, although I have purchased yarn over the internet, knitting to me is a very tactile hobby and I love to feel the yarns before I buy them. We were very fortunate to have the traveling yarn truck come to our area which was a great experience!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I have alpaca yarn, mill spun and hand spun.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

my first choice for chain stores in Joanns because it is close to my house. my 2nd choice is AC Moore. They both have a lot of yarn. I went to both yesterday. I noticed that the yarn I was looking at was $1.00 more at Joanns. So I think from now on I will try AC Moore first.
I hardly ever go to Michaels unless i am looking for picture frames.


----------



## yarncrazy102 (Mar 16, 2013)

We are limited here for yarn sources. One store, privately owned, has mostly Red Heart products with a few good alternates and then there's JoAnn's who carry a nice variety - Red Heart, Lion Brand, Norville (I love all the varieties but the sock yarns last the longest.), Bernat, etc. but not of the "specialty" yarns. I don't like having to travel about an hour to the Michael's north of here as their store is always messy. If I want a special yarn or even a Red Heart that isn't available locally, I hit the Internet but the shipping is often the same as the cost of the yarn. It's like paying double for yarn. That I don't like. :thumbdown:


----------



## ourlady7 (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the best online store is Knitting-Warehouse. You can find many brands and weights. It's always discounted too. I've been using them exclusively for years.


----------



## mystic31714 (Dec 21, 2011)

I just discovered Knitpicks a few months ago, oh poor credit card. I ordered enough of the Wool of the Andes to make a yarn bowl, loved it enough to order more to make a sweater. Yummy colors, great to knit with and first time was on sale for about $3 a 50 gram. 110 yard. Also ordered one of those multi colored needles, has not arrived yet and two animal knitting books , all on sale, order more then $50 so free shipping. Fast service and great products. Did not know about the yarn sample cards, will look into that for sure. 
Our Joannes is hit and miss but not too bad. Lucky for us , we have a Fabric Depot in Portland, with a fab selection of yarn. But, it is 45 minutes away so I hit it only once in a while. Good luck, KPers are right, the internet is a great place to brows and buy.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Knit picks has lovely yarns and they are reasonably priced too. Check them out online. I get regular catalogs in the mail too. I get so excited when they come.


----------



## Penshu (Jan 28, 2013)

One of the Meijer stores near me( Kalamazoo, Mi) has really added to their yarn stock. They have lots of Lion brand and others that I can't remember. Prices are good but, of course, you don't get any help like in a lys.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

Do you have any local yarn shops within driving distance? Most have a great selection of wonderful yarn, are a great source of inspiration, and part of a friendly community. Besides, if they get our business, they will be around for us when we really need them!


----------



## knitcrazymomof6 (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn. 

(Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)[/quote]

I feel the same way about michals too. I never buy anything their selection sucks and the people are rude.

The Deborah Norville yarn is nice and soft and I have never had it pill either.


----------



## Nanny26 (Mar 7, 2011)

I too love this yarn  !!!! I also order a lot of it on-line since I live 1 hr. from the nearest store.



KnitterNatalie said:


> Do you have a Hobby Lobby near you? I really like to work with the "I Love This Yarn" acrylics, because they're soft and come in a wide array of solids and variegated colors. This yarn can also be ordered on the internet. Best wishes!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

iShirl - I go to a local "Yarn Shop". They have a better quality of yarn, if you are looking for something special, and there is always someone there to answer your questions. You can't get that at Michaels or JoAnn's.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The big box stores are not a good source for yarns despite some low cost product. People on KP have complained continuously about the small amounts of colors, mixed dye lots, etc. Once in awhile they have a decent sale on a better quality yarn, but not often.

Online ordering has been very successful for many of us. Elann.com is a great source as they get higher end yarns at tremendous discounts--40-60% off usually. They also have some nice patterns, many of them free. 

WEBS is another favorite of mine. They are always running sales on discontinued colors or better yarns. Much prefer their catalogue to Mary Maxim for example which you can request free of charge.

Many other sites, too.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

Have you tried Paradise Fibers? It's an online store for all kinds of yarn, fiber, knitting, crochet, weaving and spinning supplies. The prices are decent and the selection is pretty good too. I usually just go to the fiber section for spinning, but occasionally I yarn shop too. Lots of natural fiber yarns, at pretty good prices.


----------



## Maisy (Feb 18, 2011)

We have a large Jo-ann's near us with plenty of yarn. I joined a knitting group and people were going to the same Jo-Ann's from 25 miles away because must of their stores are small.


----------



## Gingamgal (Mar 8, 2011)

There shouldn't be a charge for coupons sent to the phone, if you have a smart phone, it's just an e-mail, like on the computer.


shan said:


> Doesn't the phone company charge .75 to send the coupon to your phone??


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Our Joann's bought the site next door and enlarged their store, nearly doubled in size. But the yarn department shrunk to 2 short aisles. There is never enough of any one color to make an afghan or even a good sized baby blanket. If you complain, they tell you to order it from them online. 

If I'm going to order online, I can do a lot better than Joann's. Michael's is just as bad. 

In this area, they and Walmart are the only game in town. Walmart is slowly getting rid of the yarn department.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

Where I live there is only Wal-Mart that carries yarn. Their selections are OK if you like only manufactured fibre. If you want to knit with natural fibre you have to order online. I order from Ice Yarns as they compensate for rather pricy shipping charges (not in their control) by providing yarns at amazing prices. I have yet to be disappointed with anything I received from them. Because of where I live the fastest shipment I have received was in about a week to 10 days. That is pretty good from Turkey to Yukon Canada. In my 12 years up here there have been 3 different yarn stores try to make a go of it. Shipping to this part of the world is pricy and, lets face it, not all of the approximately 37,000 people in the entire territory are knitters. The largest city has 28,000 of those residents. So, trying to stock enough yarn to make it profitable along with shipping and covering overhead costs has to be a difficult proposition. I wanted to buy locally a natural fibre yarn to make a simple men's pullover -- cost for the yarn here was nearly $300.00! I ordered the exact yarn online and received it shipping included for $100.00. How could a yarn shop compete with those odds? So, I have become an online shopper. I just make sure I order in time to receive the yarn before my current WIP's are all done as I cannot abide not being able to start a new project the second after the current one has been stitched or put on the blocking board!! Of course, reading about opinions from KPer's of different types of yarn helps a lot with selection. Thank you all for those comments.

We just got out first snowfall of the year It is magical


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

LadyElle said:


> Where I live there is only Wal-Mart that carries yarn. Their selections are OK if you like only manufactured fibre. If you want to knit with natural fibre you have to order online. I order from Ice Yarns as they compensate for rather pricy shipping charges (not in their control) by providing yarns at amazing prices. I have yet to be disappointed with anything I received from them. Because of where I live the fastest shipment I have received was in about a week to 10 days. That is pretty good from Turkey to Yukon Canada. In my 12 years up here there have been 3 different yarn stores try to make a go of it. Shipping to this part of the world is pricy and, lets face it, not all of the approximately 37,000 people in the entire territory are knitters. The largest city has 28,000 of those residents. So, trying to stock enough yarn to make it profitable along with shipping and covering overhead costs has to be a difficult proposition. I wanted to buy locally a natural fibre yarn to make a simple men's pullover -- cost for the yarn here was nearly $300.00! I ordered the exact yarn online and received it shipping included for $100.00. How could a yarn shop compete with those odds? So, I have become an online shopper. I just make sure I order in time to receive the yarn before my current WIP's are all done as I cannot abide not being able to start a new project the second after the current one has been stitched or put on the blocking board!! Of course, reading about opinions from KPer's of different types of yarn helps a lot with selection. Thank you all for those comments.
> 
> We just got out first snowfall of the year It is magical


I spoke with someone in Rapid City, Montana yesterday who said they already had 30" of the white stuff. Amazing how magical the first snow can be before the reality of having to deal with it sets in.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

I like Deborah Norville yarns. They're so soft, both to knit with and to wear. JoAnn carries some of them. In fact, I was turned off by JoAnn for many years because of their lack of customer service in the sewing area. Just recently I went there and found yarn I have mail ordered in the past. What a gold mine for yarn! JoAnn's is right across the street from Michael's, and it took me over 10 years to have a look at their yarns!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Steeleye said:


> We were the last knitters on the planet for a LONG time and only now are we beginning to pick back up in popularity. Stores like Michael, Hobby Lobby, and AC Moore don't usually provide a wide selection of yarns. I almost always buy from the Internet, especially for special projects. The only thing I don't get is opportunity to "feel" the product. Then I order one skein - if I don't like the feel, I return it. I haven't been disappointed with return policies yet. I do have a few local knitting stores but I find their prices to be VERY HIGH!


Yes, price. Our LYS is wonderful but I cannot afford the sometimes triple from online. I shop hometown as much as possible but has to be on sale for me. I know their overhead is tremendous etc. but my $ to spend depends on my sales at Market etc. cause I do not burden the budget to create stash! Yarn or fabric!


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I heard, unfortunately, Hobby Lobby is going out of business.. Anyone else hear this ?


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I was just in Joannes and there was a Lion Brand yarn that felt like a cloud ,don't remember what kind it was but I think it was new I don't remember seeing it ,maybe their site would help if you looked for new yarn ....good luck !


----------



## cpeterman (Sep 21, 2013)

I use Hobby Lobby alot and also buy yarn from Webs. Several times I have called their service department and find them to be very knowledgeable and helpful.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Every Bobby Lobby?


Cassews said:


> I heard, unfortunately, Hobby Lobby is going out of business.. Anyone else hear this ?


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I spoke with someone in Rapid City, Montana yesterday who said they already had 30" of the white stuff. Amazing how magical the first snow can be before the reality of having to deal with it sets in.


Did you perhaps mean Rapid City,South Dakota ? I drove southern/western Montana and was fortunate to have wonderful weather. Snowed 3 inches in Denver but melted! Love the sunshine there, we are overcast in our valley a great deal of the time in winter. The snow scenes here in the mountains are beautiful and luckily we only have snow caps now! Not looking forward to that " reality "!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

ditto! I feel the same way


----------



## longtimeknitter (Feb 15, 2013)

mmorris said:


> Didn't know that JoAnn's sold yarn. Will check there the next time I'm in the area. Thanks for the suggestion!


That's where I get alot of my yarn, there and AC Moore, although Moore's selection of DK yarn is limited. Lots of baby yarn and sock yarn, and a decent selection of worsted, but I had to go online to get yarn for my husband's vest. I got it at WEBS.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> I get annoyed with the younger generation at times but find it especially troubling in the health care field and know we are in big trouble as we approach becoming senior citizens.
> But this a different topic...


Agreed. What I meant to say was that I don't think poor service is limited to Michaels, but is the state of customer service in many stores.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Go to A.C. Moore"s they will help you find what you need. I get all my yarn there. They are very helpful


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Cassews said:


> I heard, unfortunately, Hobby Lobby is going out of business.. Anyone else hear this ?


It was an internet rumor started when Hobby Lobby challenged the Affordable Care Act over the "morning after" pill. The owner said he would close his stores rather than go against his religious beliefs.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

mmg said:


> I think when it comes to yarn, it's a Catch 22. I think the majority or us would like to buy from local yarn shops but can't afford it. i mean when you get a 50% off coupon, why wouldn't you pay $2 for a skein of yarn. I am taking a little road trip on Sunday to a yarn shop & I hope I can purchase something!


I am making hats and mittens,scarves for homeless people. Not that I think I don't think they are worthy, but I usually buy that yarn at Joanns or ACMoore. But when I am making something for myself I use LYS yarn...


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been going to Joanns even though the Michaels is right across the street.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I spoke with someone in Rapid City, Montana yesterday who said they already had 30" of the white stuff. Amazing how magical the first snow can be before the reality of having to deal with it sets in.


I hadn't looked out the window before I went to leave for work and saw the magic on the ground. I called my 4 year old grand daughter to the door. She cried "snow" and ran back in to wake up the rest of the house with the news She is total snow bunny!

Montana has way more than we but will catch up


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Cassews said:


> I heard, unfortunately, Hobby Lobby is going out of business.. Anyone else hear this ?


 Media ( as much as a person needs to read between the lines) says the mandatory health care required would go against their Christian belief against making abortion available with their plan?Now that politics enters into my shopping choices and personal choices, I feel like buying llamas and spinning! Embracing all trains of thought or respecting others' choices is not an option in society anymore without a huge hullaballoo. I believe in taking a stand on important issues in my life but now, need it be at the yarn shop?


----------



## eclizbe (Sep 5, 2013)

As a newbie knitter, please tell me what is wrong with Michael's yarn? My store has a huge supply of yarns.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

vpatt said:


> Knitpicks has some nice online choices. My printer does not work right now so Michael's online coupons do not help me and it is frustrating.


I saw someone show a clerk at the register in Hobby Lobby a coupon on her phone. Maybe that would work for Michael's.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I walked out of Joannes yesterday evening. I only needed a #8 circular. When I got to the register there were 6 people in front of me and one register open. Waited a few minutes then left. There were three people behind me. So 10 people in line and one clerk. And I didn't get my dark chocolate salted caramel candy bar either! WAAAAA!


----------



## gardenlady (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm going to Michaels this noon to buy some stitch markers. I bought some at Hobby Lobby (the safety pin type) and they break when thy are opened. Michaels has a terrible yarn selection and Joanns isn't much better just bigger.

We had a local chain, Beverly's, which had great yarn and needles and helpful, knowledgable associates. Alas, they went online only. Their website doesn't carry any selection at all. they also had a great selection of quilting fabrics, much better than Joann's.

I just got back from Reno and went to the great Jimmy Beans. Don't spend all your money on gambling. Spend an afternoon with the great crew at their wonderful shop.
gardenlady


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I walked out of Joannes yesterday evening. I only needed a #8 circular. When I got to the register there were 6 people in front of me and one register open. Waited a few minutes then left. There were three people behind me. So 10 people in line and one clerk. And I didn't get my dark chocolate salted caramel candy bar either! WAAAAA!


======
I know; Jo-anns seem to always have only one cashier; that would be my complaint about that particular store. There is always a line there. I don't know if all their locations are like that, but the store near me is like that.
I do enjoy walking around that store though.


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

I don't think Hobby Lobby is closeing .Theres one about 15 miles from here and a new one opening in the next town .


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

vjh1530 said:


> In my experience the staff issues at the craft stores like Michaels are the same as the issues I find at many other stores of all types. This younger generation has a totally different work ethic than older generations. They don't bother to learn anything about the products they are selling and don't care if you had a positive shopping experience. They don't have pride in what they do. They put in their 8 hrs and go home. Not all of them of course but more than before. I know this is off topic and makes me sound like an old fuddy duddy. I just think the service issues at the craft stores is pretty much the same as the issues at many other types of store, and it saddens me.


Do you know why they don't care. It's called minimum wage, there is no incentive to learn about product.These jobs are mainly worked by students,and are transitional,while they go to school. Most of them won't be at their Michael's job very long, as soon as they graduate from college/university they will be off to a new higher paid job in their field.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

eclizbe said:


> As a newbie knitter, please tell me what is wrong with Michael's yarn? My store has a huge supply of yarns.


There is nothing wrong with their yarn. The big complaint on this thread is that these big box stores never have enough yarn for a large project or that their selection is terrible, or that the staff isn't knowledgeable about the product that is being sold.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


......................
I like Knit Picks yarn a lot and if you order $50, which isn't hard to do, it's shipped free.

We have 4 Michael's around us and together they couldn't offer any interest in buying yarn. I look at their stuff and wonder, who the heck buys this awful color/yarn. Our JoAnn's does have a nice selection, this week they have a 50% off coupon...however, call before you go. I have found I go running breathless into the store with my 50% coupon, hubby has one too, and all yarns could be 10% off which voids the coupon. Webs.com is another avenue some knitters use, of course eBay. Sometimes you can get a good buy there. Knitting Paradise, Etsy, and Ravelry are other avenues. Yahoo group "Knitswap" sometimes has a good deal from other knitters destashing.


----------



## bookladychris (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm in a rural area and we have no yarn shops unless you get lucky at the thrift store. I usually shop on-line and have had really good luck with it. I use Herrschner's a lot. Their sale items are great!!! Only thing I miss is feeling the yarn first. The nearest Joanne's and Michael's is over 70 miles away.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

It's soft and works up nice.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

For much of the last several years I have been unable to get away from the house and have done almost all my shopping online. True, you don't get to fondle the yarn, but if you look at the fibers in the yarn, you have a good idea of what you are buying.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


Hi iShirl (from one Shirl to another ..smile)
Yes, I know how frustrating you feel with Michaels...There is a Michaels in RI (where I live) and another one in Mass.
The one in RI has limited racks of yarn.....some Vana White but haven't seen Deborah Norville yarn...the Mass store has one rack of Premiere Lacy yarn for scarfs, that's all.....but I think the scarves are done for the season ...it's time for the heavier yarns now.
So I don't go to Michaels anymore.....it is a wasted trip..

But ACMoore is like dying and going to heaven!!! They are up-to-date with all the LATEST yarns.. even *fabric [b/]
yarn(if you want to call it that) to make a "ruffle" scarf...(not lace) and actual lace  to make a ruffle scarf. Unbelievable!!!! who comes up with mfg. these yarns!

I'm attaching a pix I knitted with the fabric yarn...I enjoy knitting the scarves as they are quick and easy... I am getting ready to build my stock for my hairdresser who sells them for me... 
I started too late to hit the Holiday Bazaars (sob)

Hope you like the "fabric" yarn.. they are very pretty! and different! 
You have to find youself an ACMoore store for the latest yarns...(LOL)*


----------



## Arlexda2 (Apr 23, 2013)

I also went to Michael's to get Aunt Lydia's Bamboo #3. They had a couple but, not enough to do my project. They said that they could order more if you had the SKU#. I contacted the maker of the yarn and they sent me the SKU#.

I called Michael's, placed the order and my yarn arrived in about 7 days. 

This is another alternative for purchasing at Michael's or any other craft store.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

I was in Michaels yesterday and also left emptied handed. We have an AC Moore which has a great yarn department. I know online is great, but I like to touch and feel. If I wish a top notch yarn or something totally different, we have a LYS about 1/2 hr away.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

That's fine to order yarn thru the mail...but you have to pay postage (usually) and you can't actually touch or feel the yarn.

I have bought a lot of ruffley yarn from Hershner's and Annie's but I knew what the yarn was like before I ordered it.
Unless I know the yarn, I like to buy it at a store... that's my preference.
Shirl


----------



## SUSIEK (Jan 27, 2013)

JoAnn's has some yarn also....the ones online look sooo beautiful tho...have never ordered on line = yet - !! Also, what is your "DH"?


----------



## Grannyjanette (Mar 21, 2013)

I am originally from Upstate New York (Central Valley) and moved to Vegas from the REAL UPstate (Plattsburgh). Although I have a great Yarn store here (Sin City Knits) when I go 'home' I make a point of checking out the locally owned yarn stores. Northern New York has a many producers of wonderful handmade custom dyed yarns of amazing wools. 

I prefer to support local businesses whenever possible. Local Shops are where you find the best varieties of yarn, fantastic patterns, classes and a wealth of knowledge offered by the staff and they wind your yarn! Most shops will special order your heart's desire! 

Also there are always a few folks around a table for Sit 'n Knit time and they will offer opinions on yarns, pattern books, tools, etc. most happily!

Prices? The locally owned shops are quite competitive, unless you become addicted to High End Lusciousness. 

GOOGLE your area and look for yarn or knitting shops and when you go bring whatever you are working on in case you want to Sit 'n Knit for awhile!

I have bought yarn in our travels, in every country we visit, I find yarn wherever we go from a castle in the UK, to a ranch shop in New Zealand, to the craziest most fascinating shop imaginable on a little island off the coast of Sweden. Michaels & JoAnns serve a purpose but they do not give you the service, variety, encouragement, adventure and a new group of friends found in a locally owned shop.


----------



## dotski (Jul 6, 2012)

my Joann's has added more yarns and is really looking good. Now if they would just add to their needles sizes I would be set. I get most of my yarn there. Can you tell I am not a yarn snob? Most of my knitting is for kids and the acrylics do the job very well.. Dot


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

knitwit549 said:


> if you have a smart phone, you can download their coupons and they scan it at the register.


*sigh* I don't HAVE a smart phone. Can't have anything in the house smarter than I am. Some days I even think my dogs are smarter than me!


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

My opinions on stores in my area (metro Denver): Don't even think of going to Hancock's -- worst selection in the world and waaaay overpriced. I use Michael's coupons to by acrylic worsted for charity items and/or dishcloth cotton. Sometimes they have new yarns. Joann's has a decent selection, but the layout and stocking of items is terrible. Yarn in three different places. Unpacked boxes in the aisles with just a price sign on them. They never seem to straighten and organize anything. There's Hobby Lobby that I never visit.


----------



## knit4pleasure (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been using Deborah Norville's Everyday soft worsted anti-piling yarn recently and I like the feel on the needles. It is like worsted wool, in that I can pull out stitches and they hold in place while I put them back on. It is soft, too! I recommend that the yarn end be longer and threaded around and through the fibers more than usual when you are done finishing up. The self-striping was easy to work with matching the pattern up, too!


----------



## Diane Schillo (Aug 26, 2012)

The Deborah norville yarns are very nice...I've made several hats with it


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

Pieceworks has a yarn club. If you join you can get several samples. I did and got samples of all their 'stock' yarns, the yarn they always have. Knitpicks will let you order one ball then send it back if you don't like it. Check, as they have changed the specifics lately.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I like Michaels. They are not a LYS and we shouldn't expect them to act like one. They are convenient. I buy other stuff sometimes but mostly yarn.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

iShirl said:


> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


I LOVE the Deborah Norville Everyday Soft Worsted. It is my new favorite for babies or anything I want acryllic for. It is VERY soft, but not limp and the colors are very true to what you see online.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

SUSIEK said:


> JoAnn's has some yarn also....the ones online look sooo beautiful tho...have never ordered on line = yet - !! Also, what is your "DH"?


DH means dear husband


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Aunt Nay said:


> I feel your pain! The selection at my local Michael's stores seems to get smaller all the time. Our two new Hobby Lobby stores have disappointingly small yarn sections too.
> I have had good luck with online shopping.


I agree...mine are terrible here in VA.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

vjh1530 said:


> Agreed. What I meant to say was that I don't think poor service is limited to Michaels, but is the state of customer service in many stores.


I agree, it is every where. No one acknowledges you when you walk in because they are "too busy" talking to the other workers. Or they are on their cellphones talking to one of their friends. Even when I have walked up to the counter to buy something they stayed on the phone and did the whole transaction without ever looking at me and kept on talking.


----------



## jlschulke (Mar 19, 2011)

I like Michaels' own brand of yarn.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

eclizbe said:


> As a newbie knitter, please tell me what is wrong with Michael's yarn? My store has a huge supply of yarns.


I don't think anything is wrong with Michael's ..at my store near me they do not have a lot of yarn. that is the only reason I don;t go there.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Dcsmith77 said:


> Learn to buy on the internet. There are so many yarns out there it boggles the mind. Sign up to receive catalogs, too, because you can browse them when away from your computer. There is a world of fibers, weights, colors, everything you could possibly want in the way of yarn and as much as you want, too. It always irked me that Joanns never had enough of any one yarn to make anything, basically, just samples. They seem to think all that is knitted is scarves. But the internet has everything including videos of just about anything you can think to ask including, even, KP!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kben (Sep 2, 2013)

I do not like Michaels ...everytime I have gone in there, I have left empty handed also. I shop mainly at Joanne's or even Hobby Lobby....and yes, I have used Deborah's yarn. I was happy with the results. Hope that helps you some.


----------



## Mpetrueng (Mar 28, 2011)

Michael's also has a phone app that will give you coupons.


----------



## gretagirl14 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes, it's a very nice yarn, go for it!


----------



## LuvmyDoxies (Jan 18, 2012)

I stopped shopping for yarn from Michaels years ago (15). The selection and quality is not there. Seems they get the "seconds" of yarn batches, knots and yarn shreds and splits. NOT WOTH THE EFFORT OR ANYONE'S FRUSTRATIONS.

A lot of KP members have great yarns to offer and shopping on lines has been a good options, especially if you know what you are looking for.
LuvmyDoxies


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Yes, I have knit with Deborah Noville yarns and I think they are great! Soft and no pilling at all. She and Premiere have a fantastic array of yarn, wool, alpaca is a new one. You should check her website. Joann's often has her products on sale as well. Wonderful yarn.


----------



## knit4pleasure (Feb 12, 2012)

I hope I haven't posted before. I don't keep track, but just like to say "Hi" to the OH knitters. I'm in the Seattle area now, but grew up on the Cleveland Westside...Lakewood and Fairview Park.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Our JoAnn's fabrics has oodles of yarn! They have the Deborah Norville, Paton's, Martha Stewart, and MANY other others---plus lots of books.


----------



## karen ruth (May 3, 2012)

Have you google yarn shops in your area? Here in charleston,summerville, sc we have several. They have really nice yarn and they even wind it for u and on some give a free pattern good luck!


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

The key to shopping on line is to "know" fibers and to know what you are looking for. The list of great on line yarn dealers is simply too long to begin to list but there are many. What shopping on line affords the shopper is the ability to compare prices...without driving around and using gas/time and finding the exact fiber content you are seeking.

Customer service in large chain stores is unheard of but large chain stores tend to NOT employ those with any level of expertise in one certain area, the pay is not good and the employees are challenged with many tasks. We cannot fault the employees for that.

The retail industry (like so many other industries) has been revamped to maximize sales and minimize cost. 

It's my opinion and just MY opinion that the chain stores cater to the "casual" knitter or crocheter, not the die hard knitter/crocheter. Most do not stock enough of one dye lot to complete and entire sweater/baby blanket/afghan/etc. because that's not what the majority of their customers require.


----------



## maomac (Oct 21, 2013)

If you would like to shop online - try Jimmy Bean's Wool. Their selection is wonderful. I saw an add in a magazine and was elated to find they are in Reno where I had recently relocated. From what I have heard, the customer service on the internet is as outstanding as in the store. The prices are higher than Michaels - but so is the quality. There is always sale yarn so that helps. Even if you don't choose to buy, it is an marvelous place to browse and dream. Sign up for the newsletter.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think all of us could weigh in on great on line retailers but there seems to be some who have "reservations" about this type of purchasing. 

Let me tell you a story about on line buying. I was looking for the perfect cocktail table. It HAD to incorporate glass and stainless steel in it's design and it had to be uber modern. I traipsed all over Chicago and the greater Chicagoland area...could't find a thing that was "unique". Then I started searching on line. I found exactly what I wanted...but it was in NYC! The shipping was going to be horrendous but I still contacted t he retailer, who agreed to ship it to me at no charge as long as I didn't expect overnight service. Well that cocktail table arrived and I was thrilled to tears with it. It's unique...it's "me". Since I purchased it, I relocated 1,200 miles and I made sure my mover took every precaution with that table. I always get compliments on it..and I always tell the story how I found it ...on line!

ON line shopping should not be feared..it can bring products right to your doorstep.


----------



## Grannyjanette (Mar 21, 2013)

I love getting all sorts of information and input from y'all!!! 

I use Jimmy Beans site regularly, great for information, patterns; color searching, as well as buying. 

I have used Etsy.com when I ran out of a long discontinued yarn, found not only the yarn and the color but even the dye lot! 

Now, no rolling eyes! I have done GREAT on e-Bay. Best ever deal: I paid $10, free S&H for 3 skeins of amazing yarn valued at over $50 EACH. 

I find Knitters/crocheters/etc. and yarn sellers to be rather honest and very helpful folks so I am generally confident buying yarn through e-bay or other online sources.

If you have a Tuesday Morning store in your area they are a source of surprise yarn goodies, not much of a selection but snagging silk/merino for $7.99 keeps me checking in at least once a month.


----------



## courier770 (Jan 29, 2011)

Knitting is not a "choose your materials, "at will" hobby. Unless you take up spinning you will be held at knifepoint to whatever the local market will bear. I'm sorry to say but "big box stores" have no interest in playing to OE audience when they play to so many audience already and NO ONE has held them accountable. They aquire their yarns...from third world countries that depend on chile/slave/forced labor and we don't think about this since is doesn't effect us our our families..as long as we get yarn cheap, who cared if it involves child/forced or slave labor right? The goal seems to be to get yarn as cheap as possilble with no thought to the people/chidren/slaves involed right? Who cares who has to toil in mills for pennies an hour as long as your yarn is "cheap.think about it folks..somehwere, soewhere, someone is "paying..I hope is isn'[t your family.


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

I've ordered yarn over the internet, even the Norvile type yarn & was quite satisfied. Sock yarn I have out ying yang & I still haven't sat down to watch a video on how to knit socks. I may end up going to the local knitting senior club to find out more but I'm always busy on a Wed. PM which makes it bad. My problem is trying to get something finished after I find something else I want to do & really need to get the first one done first! I never seem to have enuf time & knit when I'm watching TV or at the Dr.'s while I'm waiting for hubby to get finished.


----------



## rosespun (May 27, 2012)

Jo Ann's sells Noville yarn. very nice stuff. check them out.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shirls Purls said:


> Hi iShirl (from one Shirl to another ..smile)
> I'm attaching a pix I knitted with the fabric yarn...I enjoy knitting the scarves as they are quick and easy... I am getting ready to build my stock for my hairdresser who sells them for me...
> I started too late to hit the Holiday Bazaars (sob)
> 
> ...


Have never seen that before! Looks like fun! Thanks for sharing!
I agree - AC Moore is the BEST!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Michael's seems to have cut their yarn supply in half, or more. They no longer carry sock yarn or Amazing... just a lot of acrylics. Even their baby yarns are mostly pastels and either thin or bulky.
I did find better luck at Hobby Lobby. The colors and feel
of their "I love this yarn" surpassed that of Michael's.
I haven't been able to locate any of Norvill's yarn yet, but
I work all week. I've seen it online and she has a lot of choices.
I've had good luck with Knit Picks and Webs.


----------



## Pleclerrc (Apr 17, 2011)

Check out Joann's Fabric if there's one in your area. They have a fairly good yarn selection and offer decent coupons.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

shan said:


> Doesn't the phone company charge .75 to send the coupon to your phone??


Not if you have a flat fee no contract plan. Not sure if you have them in Canada but in the US we have providers like metro pcs, Boost mobile and straight talk which are no contract and about $40-$50 per month for unlimited talk, text and data.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

wiremysoul said:


> Knit picks has some gorgeous yarn on clearance right now too. Full Circle recycled wool in worsted and bulky for only $5.19 per 100g. And various sock as well for good prices. If I hadn't just ordered from Mary Maxim last week I'd be buying!


KnitPicks is my "Go To" online yarn shop. They have wonderful yarns at excellent prices and friendly, knowledgeable customer service reps. What's not to love?


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

wlk4fun647 said:


> Michael's seems to have cut their yarn supply in half, or more. They no longer carry sock yarn or Amazing... just a lot of acrylics. Even their baby yarns are mostly pastels and either thin or bulky.
> I did find better luck at Hobby Lobby. The colors and feel
> of their "I love this yarn" surpassed that of Michael's.
> I haven't been able to locate any of Norvill's yarn yet, but
> ...


I went to Michael's last month looking for sock yarn and left disappointed and empty handed. Went home and ordered online again. KnitPicks, of course.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

MrsMurdog said:


> I walked out of Joannes yesterday evening. I only needed a #8 circular. When I got to the register there were 6 people in front of me and one register open. Waited a few minutes then left. There were three people behind me. So 10 people in line and one clerk. And I didn't get my dark chocolate salted caramel candy bar either! WAAAAA!


I have actually called a store from my cell phone while I was there in a long checkout line and asked for the manager and, when connected, asked if another register could be opened. It worked!


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

> I'm attaching a pix I knitted with the fabric yarn...I enjoy knitting the scarves as they are quick and easy... I am getting ready to build my stock for my hairdresser who sells them for me...
> I started too late to hit the Holiday Bazaars (sob)
> 
> Hope you like the "fabric" yarn.. they are very pretty! and different!
> You have to find youself an ACMoore store for the latest yarns...(LOL)


Thanks so much for posting about the fabric yarn and where to get it. I saw it yesterday on LionBrand.com and wondered if it was as nice as it looked. I want to make a friend a little something for Christmas and she is fond of animal prints, so I think I'll go with that. You've been a big help, Shirl!


----------



## PhylD (Mar 2, 2013)

I've used the Deborah Norville Worsted Weight for a couple projects and have very satisfied with them.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

SUSIEK said:


> JoAnn's has some yarn also....the ones online look sooo beautiful tho...have never ordered on line = yet - !! Also, what is your "DH"?


Hi Susiek..
I don't know if the question is intended for me...???
But if it is, I don't know what you mean by "DH"???
Shirl


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Shirls Purls said:


> Hi Susiek..
> I don't know if the question is intended for me...???
> But if it is, I don't know what you mean by "DH"???
> Shirl


DH ... darling husband or dear husband


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

I have used Deborah Norville yarns quite often to make scarves.
It's great to work with and knits up nicely.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I love "I Love This Yarn" too. Went to Hobby Lobby yesterday specifically to buy 2 skeins of this yarn, worsted weight for some cupcake hats I am knitting. I have made other hats with this yarn and loved the feel in my hands as I was knitting. I too have a dislike for Michaels when buying yarn. That store has such a limited choice of yarn. I have bought yarn from Herrschners online too and have been very happy with it.


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

I've made scarves with the Deborah Norville yarns and have been quite happy with that yarn too!


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

PaKnitter said:


> DH ... darling husband or dear husband


Ohhh.. sorry...no DH ...just 5 CATS!!!!
Sweetie, is my first cat... I went to the garage to have my car fixed and came home with her.. (LOL)

Second is Baby.. the people next door moved out and left him... he was meowing and meowing outside so I went to see if the cat was hurt.. He wasn't hurt, but scared I guess. So I called him over to me to calm him down... I guess I did a good job cuz when I went back to my house, he followed me right in and has been here since (he was already neutered and declawed!! how could anyone just throw a declawed cat out??)

Third is Miss Kitty.. she came down from a field behind my house.. kept hanging around so I started feeding her...then one day, here comes her "mother" (so I thought).."mother" always waited for Kitty to eat and she would clean up what was left..so I finally started feeding "her" too..I thought she was such a "lady" so I called her "Lady".

She wouldn't let me touch her at all..she would just eat and run back to the woods... finally, she started coming closer and closer for the feeding until one day, (she is all black with a white chin) she was close enough to see what was under her tail when she lifted her tail.....oh my gawd!!!! WHAT DID I SEE!!??!! "POMS-POMS"!!!
You see, LADY turned to be a BOY!!!!

Well, I really couldn't continue to call him "Lady", so he is now called "Lady Boy"! He's very, affectionate.. I can't sit down anywhere without him wanting to be on my lap.
So Miss Kitty brought her boyfriend to me. And now Lady Boy is #4

#5 is Mr. Gray.. he is a big, smoky gray, angora male... Again, a neighbor threw him out and he found his way to my house around the corner. He fights with the other cats because he wants to be the alpha cat and they don't like him.. so poor Mr. Gray has to stay outside during the day, but comes into the cellar for the night or bad weather where he has a warming pad to sleep on in a little tent-like house and a heater to keep him warm.
He does come into the house (I have to close off all the rooms from the other cats)and he eats and naps, then he wants to go out again.He is the "watch cat" of my house and his yard (LOL)

So that's my story... no DH ..just 5 cats.. 
Hope I didn't bore you with this story...

Shirl


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Shirls Purls said:


> Ohhh.. sorry...no DH ...just 5 CATS!!!!
> Sweetie, is my first cat... I went to the garage to have my car fixed and came home with her.. (LOL)
> 
> Second is Baby.. the people next door moved out and left him... he was meowing and meowing outside so I went to see if the cat was hurt.. He wasn't hurt, but scared I guess. So I called him over to me to calm him down... I guess I did a good job cuz when I went back to my house, he followed me right in and has been here since (he was already neutered and declawed!! how could anyone just throw a declawed cat out??)
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
it's nice reading something entertaining.


----------



## Happy Grandma (Aug 29, 2013)

I was in Michael's a few day ago (in New York) and noticed that they moved the yarn section and had much, much less yarn. Also, there were fewer pattern books, fewer needles, etc. Very disappointing.


----------



## sockteacher (Mar 22, 2011)

I was looking for a special yarn for a baby pattern in a magazine so decided to order the yarn called for from their company website and I am so pleased with the yarn and their service that I wanted to pass it on to those of you who like myself are frustrated with the big box stores selection of yarn. So here it is : Bergere de France and when I ordered the yarn at no extra charge came a thick book with all the yarn they carry each with its own little snip it so you can see the colors and touch to see what you look. The book is just like what you would find in a lys. I was shocked and pleased. Then a couple of months later I received again free of charge the new book for the 2013-2014 season loaded again with all their patterns, supplies and yarn. The labels are printed in English as well as French and assume the patterns would be that way also. Also freight wasn't anymore than ordering from any other online company and was received very quickly. I'm hooked and will be ordering again from them. Hope all of you give them a try. Oh and also prices were not any higher either. Good luck


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Yes the store near me carries a wide variety of colors. The only thing is I bought a skein there several months ago and haven't found the same color in their since.


----------



## mamalbert (Jul 18, 2011)

I feel the same way, Michaels use to be my yarn stop but not anymore. I now go to Joann's, they carry Deborah Norville's line, you could check them out if one is in your area.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

vpatt said:


> Knitpicks has some nice online choices. My printer does not work right now so Michael's online coupons do not help me and it is frustrating.


You don't have to print the coupons off. Just show them on your phone at the cash.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> You don't have to print the coupons off. Just show them on your phone at the cash.


what if you don't have a cell phone? I know it's hard to believe, but not everyone does. They haven't given me my free Obamaphone, and I can't afford one myself.


----------



## dlinke (Mar 20, 2012)

iShirl said:


> My DH agreed to take me there to add to my stash. Yowie, I rushed to the back corner with my cart and began looking and feeling. To make a long story short, I left empty handed. They had nothing for my wishes.
> 
> Back in the car, my DH reminded me that last time we came there, I left empty handed too and said I wouldn't shop there anymore. I remember that! I'm feeling fragile; I need some more yarn.
> 
> (Does anyone use the Deborah Norville yarns? I saw some nice colors on the internet. Does it have a nice feel?)


I've used it and still do....it is a very nice yarn...and anti-pilling too !!


----------



## kayortiz (Aug 12, 2013)

funny you should mention free obama phone, someone on facebook accused me of selling my vote for a phone. funny thing is is that she didn't even know me, she responded to a post i replied to from someone else.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

kayortiz said:


> funny you should mention free obama phone, someone on facebook accused me of selling my vote for a phone. funny thing is is that she didn't even know me, she responded to a post i replied to from someone else.


There are quite a few trolls here having the time of their lives picking and poking at everyone. Ignore them and they will go away to find greener pastures.


----------



## maoadams (Feb 19, 2013)

You know, Michael's stores are strange. The two stores I have gone to here in the Boston area very rarely have any decent yarn, and if they do it's in such small quantities, I couldn't find enough of the same dye lot to make anything worth the price of the yarn. Then, I was visiting in Philadelphia last weekend, ran out of the yarn I had brought on the trip (Almost needed to be resuscitated at that point!), and ended up in a Michael's store to purchase some more. To my surprise they had rows and rows of well stocked yarn bins. I wonder why the difference?


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Yarn is in very short supply at most Michaels stores. Went yesterday, knowing I could not use coupons because the yarn I was interested in was already on sale, Impeccable- 2 for $6.00 but finding enough in matching dye lots in colors " I could live with" was almost impossible, but I did it! Had a coupon for 10.00 off total purchase over $40 so I got to use a coupon. I wasn't crying but close to tears of joy! My receipt had a customer survey request on it and for all you KPers- I will let them know how frustrated we are!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I too have noticed the downward slid in some of the craft stores yarn section. I have a load of yarn right now so I am not worried. But, my daughter was shopping in walmart last night and found that the starbells ruffle yarns was marked down to 25 cents. She bought me all they have as an I love you gift. Was that special. 
I like KnitPicks to purchase from and some other shops too. Webs is also good. 
Feel better. You will soon find what you want.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I apologize Dowager, I didn't mean anything. I guess I wasn't thinking fully before I wrote that. I do realize not everyone has a cell phone.


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

I asked the Michaels here why they didn't carry much of a selection of yarn. They told me the store was too small. That was a real cop-out because they have huge sections for other crafts and things like picture frames.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

maoadams said:


> You know, Michael's stores are strange. The two stores I have gone to here in the Boston area very rarely have any decent yarn, and if they do it's in such small quantities, I couldn't find enough of the same dye lot to make anything worth the price of the yarn. Then, I was visiting in Philadelphia last weekend, ran out of the yarn I had brought on the trip (Almost needed to be resuscitated at that point!), and ended up in a Michael's store to purchase some more. To my surprise they had rows and rows of well stocked yarn bins. I wonder why the difference?


Yes, I found the same thing at the Michaels in Saugus, mass and Danvers, Mass. they hardly have any. I dont' even bother looking.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Shirls Purls said:


> Ohhh.. sorry...no DH ...just 5 CATS!!!!
> Sweetie, is my first cat... I went to the garage to have my car fixed and came home with her.. (LOL)
> 
> Second is Baby.. the people next door moved out and left him... he was meowing and meowing outside so I went to see if the cat was hurt.. He wasn't hurt, but scared I guess. So I called him over to me to calm him down... I guess I did a good job cuz when I went back to my house, he followed me right in and has been here since (he was already neutered and declawed!! how could anyone just throw a declawed cat out??)
> ...


Is #5: "50 shades of grey"???lol


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Dry your tears, dear. Kiss your hubby and shop online. I hope the first thing you order is yarn for something nice for him!

I'm with m_azingrace on this one! Umhummm, JoAnn's & Michaels can have crummy yarn supplies and less than helpful staff.
But you've got to love a partner who takes you to shop for yarn!&#128516;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

maoadams said:


> You know, Michael's stores are strange. The two stores I have gone to here in the Boston area very rarely have any decent yarn, and if they do it's in such small quantities, I couldn't find enough of the same dye lot to make anything worth the price of the yarn. Then, I was visiting in Philadelphia last weekend, ran out of the yarn I had brought on the trip (Almost needed to be resuscitated at that point!), and ended up in a Michael's store to purchase some more. To my surprise they had rows and rows of well stocked yarn bins. I wonder why the difference?


Hi..
Yes, I wonder about that, too.
I think it could be the locations of the stores. 
If they see a store is non-productive in their yarn sales, (poor sales) they will not stock the yarn dept to it's full potential... results would be a poor yarn dept.

But if they have a store that has a lucritive yarn dept, (sales are high and bringing in $$$) then they will stock that store to its fullest because they will cater to that customer/department.......makes sense to me...so in essence, the customers rule....
Just my opinion... yours??
Shirls Purls


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Shirls Purls said:


> Hi..
> Yes, I wonder about that, too.
> I think it could be the locations of the stores.
> If they see a store is non-productive in their yarn sales, (poor sales) they will not stock the yarn dept to it's full potential... results would be a poor yarn dept.
> ...


Yes, but the skimpy yarn department will turn people off to the store in general. There are knitters everywhere, and people come and go in every community.

Many people do more than one craft, and if they are turned off by the yarn department, they'll do all their craft shopping elsewhere. Especially if the yarn is squeezed into a dank corner, one sloppy row. It's an insult, not worth going there.


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

Agree!!
You shop where you can find a yarn department that has plenty of yarn(s) to offer..and for all other crafts... 
and up-to-date yarns..... everone carries the same-old, same-old yarn and never add anything new to it.
I can't keep up with the NEW "yarn" that my ACMoore has in stock at my LYS! It's amazing every time I walk into that store! 
The latest is knitting with FABRIC!! You use the fabric just like yarn to make scarves now...it's gorgeous!

And it is great to try a different "thread" instead of the
standard knitting worsted.

Who know what the next knitting "yarn" may be.. kntting with plastic cording?? Now that's a thought, huh???
Wonder how that would turn out?? Never know with all us creative KP people! (LOL)


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Shirls Purls said:


> Hi..
> Yes, I wonder about that, too.
> I think it could be the locations of the stores.
> If they see a store is non-productive in their yarn sales, (poor sales) they will not stock the yarn dept to it's full potential... results would be a poor yarn dept.
> ...


I agree.


----------



## LaVeta (Jul 20, 2011)

yes, I'm making a sweater with some yarn of hers that I've ordered on the internet. It is very soft and does not pill. I love the yarn. I think you will like it too. I bought it a while ago so I can't remember if I bought it from Knit Picks or Herschners.


----------

